# Commuting: Golden to Denver



## gypsytemptress (May 9, 2007)

Hello. I'm considering moving to Golden, CO. I work in Denver. Does anyone on this forum commute between Golden and Denver? How is it?

Thanks,
M


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

It's about 20 minutes without traffic and 45 with. I probably average 30 when I do it a little before/after rush hour.


----------



## dkelley (Jun 21, 2006)

*Give a hoot, bike commute*

The commute on bike takes about an hour. The commute by car takes about 15 without traffic. Bike path goes all the way to Denver and why not get some excercise, see some deer and greet the morning sun every day.


----------



## gypsytemptress (May 9, 2007)

*Yes. Sounds Good.*

I won't be living exactly in Golden. So, I'll have to see where that bike path starts. I'll be living in the Golden area code. Right near I-70E and Hwy 6 West. Is the bike path near there?

Also, there is mountain bike/hiking area almost directly across from my house. The new roomies called it table something. Any idea what that could be called. I feel like maybe it's Apex.

???? 




dkelley said:


> The commute on bike takes about an hour. The commute by car takes about 15 without traffic. Bike path goes all the way to Denver and why not get some excercise, see some deer and greet the morning sun every day.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know the trails and their names but there's lots of biking and climbing around North and South Table Mountains.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

You also have the option of taking the 44L on the RTD- the schedule can be a little funky, but it's a Limited and the riders are all professional (i.e no one will try to sell you crack on the bus). It's about an hour, but rarely late. Read the paper, grab a podcast, and you're in downtown Denver before you know it. 

The Regional Transportation District Home Page and enter *44L *in Find a Route

As for the biking, you've got Apex, Chimney Gulch, and Green Mountain, and Mt Falcon and Dakota Ridge / Matthew Winters. Prime riding, almost year-round. Centennial Cone is a nice addition as well.
Colorado Mountain Bike Trails - - TrailCentral.com


----------



## etnguppys (Nov 11, 2005)

I commute from Golden into the Cherry Creek area. In the morning without to much traffic it is about 30 min. In the evening it is about 45 min. If there is an accident or stop and go traffic add about 20 min. From where you are talking about the 16L bus is also an option. The people are a little more saltier than on the 44L but I have never had a problem.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

etnguppys said:


> The people are a little more saltier than on the 44L but I have never had a problem.


I only get salty if you aren't buying the rock I'm selling. :-D


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

You could putin on Clear below Coors, port a few diversion dams, and float to the Platte. From there it's about a 7 mile upstream paddle to the Cherry Creek confluence downtown.

Has anyone done a kayak commute? Seems like an achievable stunt under the right conditions.


----------



## gypsytemptress (May 9, 2007)

*Many thanks.*

Thanks guys/gals. I'm super excited to be moving closer to the play park. I'll probably spend a lot of evenings there this summer. 

Would be nice to have a house in Denver during the winter, then live in Golden during the summers. Wishful thinking.

I'm a little nervous to move 12 miles from work. However, I think this will be a good experience. I'm moving in with 3 people who seem to be pretty chill. There are not as many bars and coffee shops right in that area... I think living next to the table mountain and the play park will make up for mediocre city location.

Also, the new roomies only want a month to month lease with 2 wk opt out. Therefore, this could be a really good testing ground for that area.

Anyhoo... rant over.

Thanks,
M



El Flaco said:


> I only get salty if you aren't buying the rock I'm selling. :-D


----------



## GoldenHorn (Feb 28, 2008)

dkelley said:


> The commute on bike takes about an hour. The commute by car takes about 15 without traffic. Bike path goes all the way to Denver and why not get some excercise, see some deer and greet the morning sun every day.


Can you describe the bike trail that goes all the way to Denver? Are you referring to downtown Denver? I know the Clear Creek trail but it follows I76 up north before connecting with the Platte trail. Is there a connection to another trail that takes a more direct route to Denver? Something along US6? Thanks!


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

the bike trails across from the place you're talking about is probably south table mountain. They're no particularly great, but they dry off quick, and if they're right there why not. Also, if that's where you at, its not a long ride over to dakota ridge/red rocks, as well as apex and lookout, both of which are some really fun trail systems. Problem is its kind of hard to actually figure out how to ride over there because of all the big divided highways. Once you get the route down its not bad.


----------



## gypsytemptress (May 9, 2007)

*No Go*

Okay. I did one vehicle commute during rush hour traffic and it stressed me out tremendously. Do I really want to be in my that much? The answer is NO, NO, NO.

I'm gonna keep looking for a place in Capitol Hill. 

Thanks for the suggestions.

Cheers,
Moriya



wnccreeker said:


> the bike trails across from the place you're talking about is probably south table mountain. They're no particularly great, but they dry off quick, and if they're right there why not. Also, if that's where you at, its not a long ride over to dakota ridge/red rocks, as well as apex and lookout, both of which are some really fun trail systems. Problem is its kind of hard to actually figure out how to ride over there because of all the big divided highways. Once you get the route down its not bad.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

What time did you leave, though? I shoot for a 7:20 departure and miss most of the traffic. At 7:10, you'll just breeze on through.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

gypsytemptress said:


> Okay. I did one vehicle commute during rush hour traffic and it stressed me out tremendously. Do I really want to be in my that much? The answer is NO, NO, NO.
> 
> I'm gonna keep looking for a place in Capitol Hill.


You made the right choice. Living on the west side and working in town will put you going in the direction of the worst traffic for both AM and PM rush hours. It is insane. The sun is in your eyes both ways (a big reason for the traffic jams on 6th Ave. and I-70). You would be on the road with 50,000 Lexus SUVs from Evergreen tailgaiting you.


----------

